# free Sherwin Williams sweatshirts?



## DanCTpainter (Oct 17, 2011)

is there a way i can get them for free? or even Benjamin Moore? i've seen an old thread on them getting sent to you by the boxes. how?

or shirts?:clap:


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

DanCTpainter said:


> is there a way i can get them for free? or even Benjamin Moore? i've seen an old thread on them getting sent to you by the boxes. how?
> 
> or shirts?:clap:


That's really why you are posting? Unbelievable.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Tell your boss to get you guys some.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's getting cold out.

I need a couple too.


----------



## DanCTpainter (Oct 17, 2011)

what's wrong with wanting to support paint company's? esp if they give things away free. 
and i own my own business. just started this year.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you buy paint from them? I have an excellent relationship with sherwin williams and if I called my rep and asked him I'm sure he would make it happen without much convincing needed on my part.. we buy a lot of paint from them and I am on the phone with my rep on a weekly basis...


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

It's about business relationships if they feel its beneficial to keeping my business why wouldnt they throw us a box of shirts.. we pay for it though, one way or another..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Julian&co said:


> It's about business relationships if they feel its beneficial to keeping my business why wouldnt they throw us a box of shirts.. we pay for it though, one way or another..


yep.

Youre the sucker advertising for them


----------



## DanCTpainter (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah. i am too. i always ask for shirts. but i have yet to ask for sweatshirts. was just wondering if anyone knew of some mail in offer or some site that gives them out. i'll ask my local stores this week. it's slowly getting colder over here in new england.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol::lol:
this thread hilarious


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

DanCTpainter said:


> is there a way i can get them for free? or even Benjamin Moore? i've seen an old thread on them getting sent to you by the boxes. how?
> 
> or shirts?:clap:


 
try this.............:whistling2:




or not!
(video removed by mod)


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> try this.............:whistling2:
> 
> or not!
> (video removed by mod)


Ahhh what did I miss?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> Ahhh what did I miss?


Nothing!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Just ask your local Sw for a free sweatshirt or tshirt or five.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> It's about business relationships if they feel its beneficial to keeping my business why wouldnt they throw us a box of shirts.. we pay for it though, one way or another..


The key is to be humble about it, ill give you all types of free stuff if your a regular and don't take advantage but a lot of guys ask for a shirt each time they come in. Honestly the cost of each shirt to the store is between 5-10 bucks so you have to make some hard choices on who deserves it. Biggest pet peeve for example is for a customer to come in, buy one gallon of 400 flat, make some coffee, ask for a shirt than be disgruntled when he doesn't get one. I'll give shirts to customers that are regulars,down to earth , professional, and that don't ask for anything in return. But if you really want a box ask for it and make some promises about bringing more of your business to that particular store,also if you spend a good amount $$ there they shouldn't have a problem throwing you a few boxes.But if you don't I'm sure they'll split the cost with you, if a box costs us 60, try to get it for 30.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We usually turn down t shirt offers as it seems they only have XL's.. We aren't big guys and aren't portraying the Gangsta Paint Co. We don't turn down Durham Bulls games when offered though


----------

